# Art from Shemeska's Storyhour 1



## Shemeska (Dec 29, 2007)

A while back I had a thread for various bits of art from my storyhour, but during one of the crashes it seems to have vanished, so I'll be adding the art from that earlier thread soon, and I've got a number of new pieces to share. Most of the art herein was done by my friend Charlene, and I'll be pimping her stuff as much as possible.

Just a note on these three new pictures: they aren't proper scans, just quick snaps from the artist's cellphone, so pardon the quality at the moment. I'll replace them once they get properly scanned.

From early in the 1st storyhour, here's a picture of "Captain Nisha" and her crew of jack'o'lantern githyanki pirates. http://arcanofox.foxpaws.net/CapnNishaDone.jpg 

Here's a picture of everyone's favorite maybe risen fiend or maybe just good at faking it fiend A'kin, baking cookies while one of his eventual apprentices (one of Skalliska's children) looks up at him. http://arcanofox.foxpaws.net/Akincookies.JPG  Me? I want that Helekanalaith cookie jar. *grin*

And here's a scene that has yet to be written into the storyhour, but will eventually be there about six or seven plot arcs from now. Without spoilers, it's an avatar of Apomps the Triple Aspected (or rather a trio of avatars) having a little chat with a petitioner newly arrived to Agathys. http://arcanofox.foxpaws.net/DSC00014.JPG


----------

